# Look for sites with free clip art for Roland



## Charlie57 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
My Roland GX-24 arrived this week. I went to a couple of sites to get some free clip art to test out the machine. I downloaded from two different sites and neither one was compatable with my cut studio (At least that is what the program said, I may have been doing something wrong.)
Is there a website that has some art I can download and cut. My main interest is sports, "In Memory Of" and cars. With my neighbor's son into school sports I think that will be my first sale.
Is there any tips you guys might have? My wife thinks this will be to hard for her so I would like to show her how easy a neat design would be. I've ordered Coraldraw X4 but I realize that is going to take some time to master.
Any advice will be appreciated.
Charlie


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

What format are you saving them as???

Do not think I'm trying to brush you off, but who did you buy it from. They should be able to spend some time with you on the phone to show you how to use the unit. 

If not Roland has some very good techs.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I was playing with our 12 inch Roland stika just a while ago (we also have a Jaguar and a Versacamm); i just loaded the windows drivers and the Corel Draw plug-in. AFter that, I could cut from Corel already. So, most of the downloadable vector files from the web are in eps, CorelDraw or Illustrator format. Just import these files in corel, and click print from inside Corel, choose the Stika (or the GX-24) as your printer. Am not really sure about your case, but maybe you're using the CutStudio Software from Roland?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry, I missed your statement about the cut studio you were using. So maybe it can't import eps and other vector files? I'll check when I get to the shop tomorrow. But then, I'm sure, once you install your CorelDraw X4, you'll be up and running in no time. Of course, practice makes perfect, as always. Good luck and enjoy your GX-24.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

vctradingcubao said:


> Sorry So maybe it can't import eps and other vector files?


Cut Studio can import .EPS files but they need to be Illustrator version 7 or 8. Anything newer and it will most likely not work...


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

How about .eps from CorelDraw?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

If you are using Corel, you can install the Cut Studio plug in. Then you don't need to export/import, just click on the plug in and it will start Cut Studio with your design already there


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you can import a jpg design into cutstudio...then go to object>image outline>select the density you want and click okay


----------



## Charlie57 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the feed back so far,
I bought my Roland from Specialty Graphics. Great Deal on sale and free shipping! I have already printed off the directions from the CutStudio. I purchased and received CorelDraw X4 and I am still waiting for the a book to help explain how to use the program. 
Starting from scratch I do not understand the whole importing and plug in stuff. I am going to make some items for work and our engineer told me to copy the EPS files, well they will not open in Cut Studio but the jpg did.
It's Friday, 2:00am (I guess that makes it Saturday I had a root canel today, the pain medicine will not let me sleep, I guess now is as good of time as any to start reading!
Charlie


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Might as well watch some CorelDraw videos. There are plenty in youtube and I particularly like Alexis Galvez' tutorials and tips:
CORELDRAWTIPS.COM Free Tutorials


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Advanced Artist also has some free tutorials as well as an entire set you can purchase. I bought the set last year, so much good stuff I can't remember half of it


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

tfalk said:


> Advanced Artist also has some free tutorials as well as an entire set you can purchase. I bought the set last year, so much good stuff I can't remember half of it


Oh yeah, I remember that. I bought Tom's CorelDraw X3 Unleashed e-book last year, and practically started there. So, the X4 Unleashed might be a good idea for the thread starter Charlie.


----------



## jo121072 (Apr 4, 2010)

vctradingcubao said:


> I was playing with our 12 inch Roland stika just a while ago (we also have a Jaguar and a Versacamm); i just loaded the windows drivers and the Corel Draw plug-in. AFter that, I could cut from Corel already. So, most of the downloadable vector files from the web are in eps, CorelDraw or Illustrator format. Just import these files in corel, and click print from inside Corel, choose the Stika (or the GX-24) as your printer. Am not really sure about your case, but maybe you're using the CutStudio Software from Roland?


sir...san po dito sa pinas pde bumili ng cutter / plotter (roland)...advise naman po kung ano maganda cutter/plotter...ung pde mag detect ng pre printed design...thanks po...


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Jo, I like the Roland GX-24 (though I don't have one), 
You can buy them from TGraf Philippines.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Just wondering if Charlie ever got his cutter working?


----------



## jo121072 (Apr 4, 2010)

vctradingcubao said:


> Jo, I like the Roland GX-24 (though I don't have one),
> You can buy them from TGraf Philippines.


sir, thanks po...i made an inquiry with them a few hours ago...maybe we can have it by the end of the month...
sir, if u dont mind, mga how much po ang DTG and edge to edge printers? really want to own one....


----------

